# 2019 cycles! Let's hear about the juice!



## Vision (Jan 2, 2019)

What does everyone have lined up? are you mid way cycle/blast and getting ready to be a pin-cushion?

who's on what???????  Lets hear about the juice....


----------



## naturalplayer (Jan 3, 2019)

I am upping my normal Dr. prescribed test to 500mg/wk 20wks
Adding deca 20wks(only 200mg/wk for my joints) 30mg/day dbol for 6 weeks(might do 50mg instead) , tren with winny and clen for 6 after that to lean out and drop some water. I am a flabby 220 these days after my surgeries and need this kick to get my body back and get my mind right. 

I work in health care, so I get all the bloodwork I need... And actually have prescriptions for all kinds of PCT and most my cycle meds also(even if they aren't commercially available, compounding pharmacies may be able to make them...) 
I'm almost 40, but was a competitive power lifter for 10+ years and also a bodybuilder, and ran marathons almost every weekend for over a year.  My joints are a mess... 
Wish me luck!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a cycle planned in may
600mg tren e 
200mg test e
300mcg ghrp-6 daily
600mg mast e

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J727AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## bigrene (Jan 24, 2019)

250mgs test e weekly 1cc of cutmix 100/100/100 test tren mast EOD anadrol 50mgs Ed for 5 weeks might up dose a little not sure gonna see what happens


----------



## bigrene (Jan 24, 2019)

Cutmix 10 weeks


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Jan 25, 2019)

Trt dose from 100 to 250mg/week plus adding 800mg primo.  Plan to run for 16 weeks.

Starting stats: 
6' tall
240lbs
12% bf

5th week
250lbs
12% bf
Note: i was up to 255 but felt a little bloat, added a bit of adex and back to 250lbs, looking and feeling better


----------



## brickshthouse79 (Jan 25, 2019)

brickshthouse79 said:


> Trt dose from 100 to 250mg/week plus adding 800mg primo.  Plan to run for 16 weeks.
> 
> Starting stats:
> 6' tall
> ...



Also hgh 2iu 2x daily


----------



## Voodoo51016 (Jan 27, 2019)

Gonna do my first cycle in 20 years,...been back at the gym for over 2 yrs steady now since injuries,...gonna run
Weeks 1-4 tbol 50 mg ed
Weeks 1-12 testc c 500 weekly
Weeks 1-12  aromasin 12.5/25 mg ed
Weeks 14-18 clomid 50/25/25/25
Nolvadex 40/20/20/20

Had to do a lot of research Alito stuff is different since my last run.....PCT is
Something new,,, ijust ramped up and down back in the daym... also pinning myself will be a first,..had a partner last time,.....can't wait, lol,...

Any suggestions are welcome,...don't wanna screw anything up,...


----------



## Voodoo51016 (Jan 27, 2019)

Gonna do my first  cycle in 20 years,...
Been back at the gym for over 2 yrs now since injuries,...gonna run
Weeks 1-4 tbol 50 mg ed
Weeks 1-12 test c 500/weekly 
Weeks 1-12 aromasin 12.5/25 mg eod
Weeks 14-18 nolvadex 40/20/20/20
Clomid 50/25/25/25

Any input is welcome,..alot has changed since my last run,...pct is new to me,.

(Vision of you could pm me I have a couple questions)

.


----------



## Mountain-man1 (Jan 28, 2019)

Test cyp 800 mg week
Mast e 500 mg week
Anavar 100 mg EdHgh 5 iu ed


----------

